# Where are you John?



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sent you an e-mail about a quote for a big"ish" order, but haven't got a reply.

Did you get my mail John?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I know John has been off for a week or so with a bad back .... but not sure if he is back yet ...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Got it Luke, will reply today my old son 

Johnny


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

No probs Johnny boy. Thanks alot


----------

